# Kontakt Batch Edit - sample loop settings



## soundslikejoe (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm attempting to learn more about Kontakt... and always feel like I'm barely scratching the surface... 

I'm working with Spitfire's Scary Strings. Each sample has a Loop Setting of "count = 3" and "until end". This causes an abrupt cut when the 3rd pass completes. I'd like to change all the samples in this instrument to loop "until release" and then have an ADSR setting that will smooth the release to a lighter fade. 

I can do this one sample at a time... Can I do this in bulk and change every sample at once?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 30, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## polypx (Jul 30, 2015)

You can actually --- select all the zones you want to change, change the loop settings on the one that's "currently selected" and displayed in the wave editor (it has a brighter yellow selection on it in the map window), and then use the pull down cog menu in the wave editor and select "to all selected zones / copy current zone's loop settings"


----------



## soundslikejoe (Jul 30, 2015)

Works perfectly! Thanks! 

Any reason they wouldn't have done this originally? Do endless loop settings run into performance issues or some other random consideration?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 30, 2015)

polypx said:


> You can actually --- select all the zones you want to change, change the loop settings on the one that's "currently selected" and displayed in the wave editor (it has a brighter yellow selection on it in the map window), and then use the pull down cog menu in the wave editor and select "to all selected zones / copy current zone's loop settings"



Yeah but if the loop points are different between the zones, that would mess up the looping. Hence, not recommended to use if copying only the Loop Count parameter matters...


----------



## soundslikejoe (Jul 30, 2015)

Gah... Indeed. He is correct.

You'd think that this could happen with a script though... or something.


----------



## polypx (Jul 30, 2015)

Ah ha, right... not a good solution. Maybe tell Spitfire about the problem and ask them to fix it?


----------



## soundslikejoe (Jul 30, 2015)

Nah... it's only a few cells to change. Not like an instrument with hundreds of layers.


----------

